
My Bathroom Mirror Is Smarter Than Yours - ksashikumar
https://medium.com/@maxbraun/my-bathroom-mirror-is-smarter-than-yours-94b21c6671ba#.sa18m41ql
======
davelnewton
I'm sad this keeps getting posted over and over :(

